# share Free cbt's (Computer based training video)



## Desi-Tek.com (Apr 8, 2007)

Video training Database Mssql 2005

  Getting Started

The series includes almost 9 hours of video-based instruction that walks SQL Server beginners through the steps of learning about SQL Server databases to actually connecting a SQL Server database to a Web application. Select your starting point below based on your skill set.

Introduction

Learning Video 1: What is a database?

Designing Tables

Learning Video 2: Understanding Database Tables and Records

Learning Video 3: More about Column Data Types and Other Properties

Learning Video 4: Designing Relational Database Tables

Database Functions

Learning Video 5: Manipulating Database Data

Learning Video 6: More Structured Query Language

Learning Video 12: Creating and Using Stored Procedures

Learning Video 13: Enabling Full-Text Search in your Text Data

Creating and Using Reports

Learning Video 10: Getting Started with Reporting Services

Learning Video 11: Embedding, Packaging and Deploying SQL Server Express Reporting Services

Database Security

Learning Video 7: Understanding Security and Network Connectivity

Database Management

Learning Video 9: Using SQL Server Management Studio Express

Publishing to the Web

Learning Video 8: Connecting your Web Application to SQL Server 2005 Express Edition


```
*rapidshare.com/files/24702673/sql_01.wmv
*rapidshare.com/files/24703316/sql_02.wmv
*rapidshare.com/files/24703257/sql_03.wmv
*rapidshare.com/files/24703324/sql_04.wmv
*rapidshare.com/files/24703196/sql_05.wmv
*rapidshare.com/files/24703139/sql_06.wmv
*rapidshare.com/files/24703189/sql_07.wmv
*rapidshare.com/files/24703328/sql_08.wmv
*rapidshare.com/files/24703222/sql_09.wmv
*rapidshare.com/files/24703190/sql_10.wmv
*rapidshare.com/files/24703238/sql_11.wmv
*rapidshare.com/files/24703283/sql_12.wmv
```
or try

all video compiled together and and zipped

```
*rapidshare.com/files/25348731/Sql_server2005__cbt.zip
*rapidshare.com/files/25354877/Sql_server2005__cbt.z01
*rapidshare.com/files/25355418/Sql_server2005__cbt.z02
*rapidshare.com/files/25359766/Sql_server2005__cbt.z03
```

It was available some time back on msdn site of microsoft so i downloaded  it 4 month back and uploaded it yester day 
so enjoy 

Video on ASCII C programming
*rapidshare.com/files/24706260/Learning_C.iso


----------



## techtronic (Apr 9, 2007)

Buddy, CBT Nuggets are licensed
Thread reported


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Apr 11, 2007)

first download and check the video i don't post warez on open forums it is a free ms sql 2005 training video.
and important point this is not CBT Nuggets


----------



## cheers4u1 (Oct 12, 2007)

hi , 

Hey ...have u got other cbt's like j2ee, c++.etc...if u have plz do post them 
i need them urgently....

hope u will consider my request....

thanq


----------



## RCuber (Oct 12, 2007)

Good Thread . Pls post only Free Material and not copyrighted material.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 12, 2007)

Does anybody have any CBT's on MS Office?


----------

